# What's the best Antivirus / Firewall Package?



## robrobbery (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had it with Norton - it failed to protect my machine 3 times against 3 different trojans. I want to purchase a new package but I thought I'd better do some proper research this time. I would appreciate any recommendations.

McAfee?
AVG?
PC Tools?

any others?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yourself, as explained after the red text in my canned response:

*Ferrija1's Canned Malware Removal Applications Post:*



> There are so many good antivirus applications on the internet, there is no "absolute best, hands-down, golden standard" application for virus or spyware removal. They are like cars. They all get you places (remove viruses), it's just that some look different and have certain features that others don't. The exact appliations you choose comes down to personal preference. You may find a certain lightweight anti-virus application to work well on your less powerful computer, or you may like the layout of an anti-spyware enough that you choose to use it. The detection difference between the below applications is for the most part insignificant.
> 
> *Nomatter what anti-virus application you use, you can still be infected if you do not follow the following points:**
> 
> ...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Comodo, a free firewall, is pretty well regarded around here.


----------



## kritter86 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've just purchased NOD 32 from eset and no problems what so ever. They even offer discount to protect extra laptops or workstations.


----------



## robrobbery (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. The reason I found Norton lacking is because eventhough I kept my system up to date and am always cautious with my surfing, my computer was infected on two different occasions. Both times, Norton claimed to have removed the threat and yet every time I booted up, it was obvious the virus / trojan was still on the system. When I pay for a package, the least I expect is that I am protected, especially when I am so careful.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

No protection is perfect .... 
and there's no protection against Windows getting corrupted for no good reason.
If you're going to pay for anything, Get a good system backup plan.
I use Acronis True Image and an External Hard Drive.
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200004

I can re-write a Hard Drive (new or corrupted) in just a few minutes


----------

